# Plumbing problem



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I need some one to Snake a line from my house to the street 40-50'. I used a 25' snake, thentried a water hose with no luck.Don't want to spend an arm and a leg to get it done, If any one knows anyone reasonable please give me a call at 565-0920,(Mitch) I am in Midway area in Lighthouse point. Thanks in advance.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mitch, You can rent snakes from home depot... The tool shack is closer to you guys, I think there like 70 bucks or so for a day.. Not sure what 4 hours cost.. .But they come in 50ft and 75ft I think..


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Ended up calling Roto Rooter 137.00 , worth every cent.


----------

